
Ask HN: What are the different types human organizational structures? - sharemywin
I get 
corporations,
benefits corps,
LLCs, 
Limited partnerships,
Coops,
ESOPs,
Non Profits,
Governments
======
sharemywin
Liquid democracies, IOCs, MLMs.

